# Anyone get Tangerine Dream to even germinate?



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Mar 23, 2011)

Got a 5-pack of Tangerine Dreamn from the 'Tude, along with a lot of other packs of good beans.  

Everything germed finme except for Tangerine Dream - those seeds were DOA.

Anyone get this strain to even germinate?  Is Barney's pulling a fast one again?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear that...


----------



## proto (Mar 31, 2011)

i got a 5 pack and started 2 of them. both germed and are doing fine but i could not have 2 more different looking plants. one is super stretchy with HUGE fan leaves and the other has nice tight internodes and the leaf shape looks more like their picture does. the stretchy one is not a very desirable indoor plant but i have one cut of it just in case and 4 of the other.


----------



## Mister Thumbs (Apr 4, 2011)

I've been growing about 30 years been using the same techniques No problem!!  I run a perpetual system, so this really all started when I started a 5 pack of Nirvana's ICE (feminized)......Surprise they weren't feminized.  I got 2 male...not hermies out of the four that sprouted.  So Nirvana gave me "POINTS" whoopee, that does nothing for the hole that it created in my yields...floorspace and wallet.  So I rush to fill in the space with 5 Tangerine Dream....... ....NONE!  I repeat none of them sprouted.  I'm through with thisedit feminized seed stuff.  I know they do it to protect their genetics, but when I breed my own seeds they sprout!  Just like you I placed an order at the "Tude" Order Barney's and Greenhouse seeds.  I've started seed from DNA, Greenhouse, Nirvana, Sensi, Reserva Privada, and TH......ALL with no problems the LSD that I got from Barney's was exceptionally slow and the Tangerine Dream didn't germinate at all.  Thanks for your question now I know it's not me it's the seeds.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Apr 4, 2011)

You are correct Mister Thumbs.  Proto is the only person I have found who got any Tangerine to germ.  Sent a message to Attitude and seem to have been told "contact the breeder" - who will not reply, nor who would refund or replace then anyway.

A little bummed by the Attitude's policy and position and very bummed by the 100% DOA nature of this strain - and that it is still offered by them even though its clear there are serious issues with this particular variety.


----------



## Mister Thumbs (Apr 4, 2011)

If you check the internet you'll find that we are not the only experienced growers that have had this problem.  Barney's farms ripped off quite a few people, apparently a crop of their seeds was bad. because it just seems to coincidental that so many people would have the same problem at the same time.  Maybe they froze in route to the reseller.  Type in Tangerine Dream germination rates and several threads will pop up.


----------



## proto (Apr 5, 2011)

in an interview with urban grower, derry from barneys farm referred to tangerine dream as "really rare marijuana" maybe this is what he meant. a 5% germ rate would make for some really rare marijuana.:giggle:


----------



## Mister Thumbs (Apr 5, 2011)

SSSC Guy, Check with "Tude" again.  When I checked I realized that I ordered from another reseller.  When I inquired to the dealer, they told me to pick a similar priced product and they would send it out immediately.  They also told me that the breeders put all of the onus on the eseller in cases like this and the reseller just takes it onthe chin.  That really sucks when the profit margin is obviously substantial, and this is clearly a breeder problem.



			
				Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> You are correct Mister Thumbs. Proto is the only person I have found who got any Tangerine to germ. Sent a message to Attitude and seem to have been told "contact the breeder" - who will not reply, nor who would refund or replace then anyway.
> 
> A little bummed by the Attitude's policy and position and very bummed by the 100% DOA nature of this strain - and that it is still offered by them even though its clear there are serious issues with this particular variety.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, I tried to contact both of them.  The breeder (Barney's) did not bother to reply at all, and the Tude's reply I mis-read to say 'contact the breeder'.  They appear to accept returns, but seem to say 'we will return them to the breeder "with a view to replacement" .  

This is the THIRD breeder's pack (different strains) from the Tude which was 100% DOA for me.  So this time I want to get some sort of recompense - but do not want to just get shipped another packet of the same crap Tangerine beans.






			
				Mister Thumbs said:
			
		

> SSSC Guy, Check with "Tude" again. When I checked I realized that I ordered from another reseller. When I inquired to the dealer, they told me to pick a similar priced product and they would send it out immediately. They also told me that the breeders put all of the onus on the eseller in cases like this and the reseller just takes it onthe chin. That really sucks when the profit margin is obviously substantial, and this is clearly a breeder problem.


----------



## Hash Hound (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey there Old SSSC

I ordered some barneys farm vanilla kush and had problems germinating them.  They were purchased from the tude and i also received 7 freebies from 3 different vendors.  All of them are having trouble germinating.  I wrote the tude and they told me to contact the vendor.  No reply from Barney.  Others were free so I haven't written them.  I suspect the postal system might have zapped them or what ever they do to mail these days.  Or might have been freeze and thaw a few times in transit.  Ordered in the winter.

Tried to start VK, 1 sprout and die, another sprout and die, one no sprout.
Then one finally sprouted and it looked like it was going to die.  For two weeks it looked the same.  Then it finally took off and is now doing well.

Unfortunately my partner was to anxious and we started some of the freebies also.  They did the same thing.  but now we have more plants than we originally wanted to have in the room. That leads me to believe it was something in shipment that affected them.  Different breeders with the same weak sprouts.  

I have also ordered seeds direct from Nirvana and had problems and they stood by their product and sent me more seeds.  I now have Nirvana Papaya and a Super skunk in the same room with the VK and freebies White widow and Kandy Kush.  The Nirvanas are very robust plants.  I will definitely order from them again.  As for Barneys, I don't think so.  As for the tude.  I will pay extra for a protective foil pouch for the seeds if I order form them again.

Vanilla Kush




Papaya back left, VK front left, Super Skunk front right. White Widow and Kandy Kush fighting for space back right


good luck


----------



## XuOut (Aug 7, 2011)

I just had 5 of them not germinate. The freebies germinated fine.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 7, 2011)

I think that is the one that won the cup in Amsterdam last year.  Everyone who went and judged said it should not have won.  Very disappointing strain from what I've heard.


----------



## voodoofx (Sep 3, 2011)

I germinated 3 out of 3 TDs. I've read about all the problems (after I bought the seeds) and regretted buying them, but I guess I've been lucky. One is outdoors in dirt, about 2 ft tall and the others hydro indoors. The 2 indoors are in with 2 Barneys LSD. The TDs grow much faster, but my outside LSD looks and smells fantastic even tho it has at least a month to go.


----------

